# The new guy, GOD BLESS AMERICA



## Doudodat (Nov 15, 2020)

The oldest new guy here...LOL  60 on Thursday...


_*"I carry death in my left pocket. Sometimes I take it out and talk to it: Hello, baby, how you doing?
     When you coming for me? I'll be ready.

Richie
*_


----------



## brazey (Nov 15, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Drugsgear (Nov 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## solidassears (Nov 15, 2020)

Welcome! But you aren't the oldest... Not sure really who is, but I'm 68.. Been a new guy here for about 7 years!


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, welcome to the seniors' club I'm 67 and still going strong!


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 21, 2020)

On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome


----------



## macedog24 (Nov 21, 2020)

On behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Welcome aboard - I AM the oldest - got all these guys beat by  a tad ~


----------



## domestic-supply (Nov 30, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Chief (Aug 6, 2021)

Remember,  60 is the new 40. That's my gym mantra.


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------

